# More help with services



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

New scenario:

400 amp remote meter. No discos. Two laterals to structure to two 200 amp panels, side by side with mains. 

Legit or not? I'm on the fence on this. I think it's compliant.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> New scenario:
> 
> 400 amp remote meter. No discos. Two laterals to structure to two 200 amp panels, side by side with mains.
> 
> Legit or not? I'm on the fence on this. I think it's compliant.


In my opinion 230.2 allows this.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> In my opinion 230.2 allows this.


Thanks Bob. I'm trying to figure out some of the smaller service scenarios I run into and whether they are really legitamate or not. Also trying to figure out the most inexpensive way to put in services involving multiple panels.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Not that it matters but I agree with Bob. I think because of 230.40 exception 2. Is that correct?


----------

